# Another one thats going to get done



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

The bird in my right hand is the one I'm dropping off Tuesday


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

hey ya still got the one on the left? i shot my first squaw but its a perfect hen. i plan on mounting her or gifting her to another taxi, but if you still have that one and would gift it to me so i can mount the pair... pm me. i saw quite a few on lsc this saturday.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

neil duffey said:


> hey ya still got the one on the left? i shot my first squaw but its a perfect hen. i plan on mounting her or gifting her to another taxi, but if you still have that one and would gift it to me so i can mount the pair... pm me. i saw quite a few on lsc this saturday.


 already gone


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

gunner7848 said:


> already gone


no problem, thanks any ways... hey if you want th hen, by all means... just come pick it up.


----------

